# Luggage



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Looking for thoughts/advice/etc on quality luggage. A buy-it-for-life suitcase that I can use for decades to come. 

I've been looking at Globetrotter and LV hardsided luggage, but do not know what other brands I should be perusing. If the case has wheels that's okay, but it's not the main concern. I have no issue carrying luggage around. I want something classic - both shape and material. Rimowa et al is not for me.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

So Zero Halliburton is out of the question?


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Tempest said:


> So Zero Halliburton is out of the question?


Yes, aluminum is just not my thing, at least when it comes to luggage.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Tempest said:


> So Zero Halliburton is out of the question?


Not if you want to look like you stepped out of 1995.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

As someone who flys around the USA about 5 times a year and leaves the country twice a year, I would advise to stay away from the LV bags. I'm sure they are lovely, but I wouldn't want too much of a target placed on you from pickpockets/etc. 

Just my 2cents. Best of luck!


----------

